#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Ка-Тер. Проект переводов коренных текстов тибетских буддийских традиций

## ullu

Ка-Тер
Проект института Шанг-Шунг в Австрии, один из основных проектов Дзогчен общины, основанной Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

Официальный сайт
http://www.ssi-austria.at/ssi-engl/k...ame%20engl.htm

Основные направления.
http://www.ssi-austria.at/ssi-engl/k...ame%20engl.htm
1. Перевод тантр Дзогчен.

Цель этого далеко идущего проекта в том, чтобы переводить все тантры Дзогчен на западные языки. 
Эта работа, по поручению Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, выполняется тремя основными переводчиками Дзогчен общины: Adriano Clemente, Elio Guarisco и Jim Valby.  

2. Подготовка переводчиков с тибетского языка.

Цель этого проекта подготовить переводчиков обладающих необходимой квалификацией для перевода тантр Дзогчен на английский язык.
Обучение переводчиков, которое проводит Elio Guarisco, начато в 2003 году и проводится в течении 6 недель каждый год.

3. Перевод в цифровой формат и сохранение тантр Чангчжуба Дордже на цифровых носителях.

Совместно с Институтом Shang Shung Америки. Около 60 книг или 30.000 страниц тибетских текстов (каждая книга в среднем состоит из 500 страниц), тексты по традиционной тибетской медицине и астрологии, должны быть переведены в цифровой формат, проиндексированны и каталогизированы. Большая часть работы проводится в Тибете

4. Программа обучению переводов с тибетского для университетов.

Закрытая программа для некоторых университетов специализирующихся на востоковедении. Студенты изучают различные подходы к переводу коренных буддийских текстов.

Другие ссылки на этот проект ( все страницы на английском )

http://www.shangshunginstitute.org/index.php?section=24
http://shangshung.blogspot.com/2006/...-dzogchen.html

Как поддрежать проект:

http://www.ssi-austria.at/ssi-engl/k...ame%20engl.htm

1. Bank-transfer
Name of the bank: Raiffeisenbank Ilz
Address: Hauptstr. 39, 8262 Ilz, Austria
Bank Code: 38151
Account number: 30387 in the name of  Shang-Shung Institute Austria.  
BIC (= SWIFT):  RZSTAT2G151,  IBAN:  AT19 3815 1000 0003 0387

2. Send a check to:
Shang-Shung Institute Austria, Gschmaier 139, A-8265 Gross-Steinbach, Austria

3. Make your donation online with your Visa or MasterCard. 
You can send us your credit card information either by fax (+43 3386 83219) or by post, or you also can use our web-safe credit card payment site. 

Important note: Please never send your credit card information by e-mail. 

You can also donate via PayPal

__________________________________________________________
я к сожалению с английским не очень дружу, поэтому перевела маленький кусочек с официального сайта. если я где ошиблась, то поправьте, плз. спасибо.

----------


## ullu

Сайт института Шанг Шунг.
Проект Ка-Тер

http://www.shangshunginstitute.org/index.php?section=24

(на английском языке )

Информация о проекте.
Какие переводы в процессе.
Информация о переводчиках.
Информация о тренингах переводчиков.
Тренинг в 2008 году 22 July 2008 until 9 August 2008
Информация о том, как поддержать проект.

----------

